# Good morning from Missouri



## Jnick (Apr 10, 2009)

I've watched this site as a visitor for a long time and been a member for a while but figured it was time to start being part of the community. Hey to everyone.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! one Missourian to another.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cmccorkle (Jan 13, 2010)

welcome from michigan......where you at in missouri??? i have family in bates county, which is 45 min south of kanas city


----------



## Jnick (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I am from Columbia, so pretty much smack dab in the middle.


----------



## xshot1 (Apr 22, 2009)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jnick. Have fun here.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## ACES (May 18, 2006)

Welcome! I grew up in Columbia, but now live in Lee's Summit, MO.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to archery talk!!!


----------



## HabitatPro (Nov 3, 2009)

cmccorkle said:


> welcome from michigan......where you at in missouri??? i have family in bates county, which is 45 min south of kanas city



My farm is in Bates County


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------

